# Best of Britain



## eddyk

pricemazda said:


> God I love this country.


Post a pic of your favorite bit then


----------



## eddyk

Loch Lomond









whitby Abbey....Built 657AD....Destroyed by those darn Vikings in 750AD



Requests for this thread...a decent pic of the Blackpool illuminations and Deal Caste


----------



## Britannia

Whitby Abbey was much later than that... the original abbey was built 650AD, but the ruins you've pictured are only about 7/800 years old.


----------



## eddyk

Oh yeah my mistake...the ruins in the pic are of the rebuilt abbey....1087 apparently!

Still...1000 years old


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

Surprisingly, I've seen most of those places in the pics with the exception of a few. The UK will be more appealing if it had better weather, hehe. I love the Lake District and the Highlands, lovely places.


----------



## ferge

The weather aint that bad, people! It has been 20 deg C (and thats in the north) this weekend, and we're only just going into British summer time (BST)...


----------



## eddyk

Its been hitting 20'C here most of March (I Live in South Lincolnshire)


----------



## eddyk

Bahraini Spirit said:


> Surprisingly, I've seen most of those places in the pics with the exception of a few.



I was actually counting the places ive seen....about 3 I think


----------



## eddyk

Peckham Library








Lincoln Cathedral...Former Worlds Tallest Building


----------



## eddyk

Caerleon amphitheater


----------



## Bahraini Spirit

eddyk said:


> I was actually counting the places ive seen....about 3 I think


Don't worry, hopefully you'll see more soon .


----------



## eddyk

Humber Bridge...The worlds longest Suspension Bridge...Maybe 2nd or 3rd at the moment....I havnt Checked!

2220M...7283ft long


Ive been there...Infact thats the furthest north ive ever been....Furthest south...Cairo


----------



## hkskyline

London


----------



## Butcher

^^That's one crazy trafffic light. Wouldn't like to be stopped at that thing.


----------



## eddyk

LOL....no its a roundabout sculpture









Tallest Sculpture in the UK 'B of the Bang' 185ft


----------



## eddyk

I bored...so I thought I would grace you all with some more pics of Britain!









Great Court British Museum








Imperial War Museum North








Laban dance School








Serpentine Gallery Pavilion 








Sheldon Square








Imax Cinema London








Hoover Building








London Taxi

*WANTED....MORE PICTURE OF SCOTLAND, WALES, N.IRELAND*


----------



## JDRS

Chalk Lion, Bedfordshire.










Lands end, Cornwall










Science Centre, Glasgow


----------



## eddyk

Coolest house in the UK....Towen Beach


----------



## Be_Happy

...


----------



## Be_Happy

....


----------



## Be_Happy

Warning: 56k'ers, phonelines may melt.

The Highlands and Islands of Scotland:




































































































[The isle of Staffa]



































[/The Isle of Staffa]



















































































































































































































































































































*No visit is complete without meeting the locals:*


----------



## neil

MANCHESTER

Cross st 










Exchange Square










Lowry Theatre










Lowry Bridge










St Anns Square










Manchester Town Hall










War Museum North


----------



## eddyk

Wow....Manchester is soon becoming a world class city!

From those pic i can see why some people call it the UKs second city!


----------



## eddyk

Rockall....the most remote Island in the world...300 miles from mainland GB!


----------



## Be_Happy

Haha, a rock is the best of Britain ... ooook!


----------



## eddyk

Its there because of its amazing history! LONG BUT FUNNY!

The complete history of Rockall
You couldn't make this stuff up
by Kieren McCarthy
It may be just 83 feet across, 65 foot high, 100 foot wide and the most isolated island in the world but never has a rock has such a deep and fascinating history. Well, not a rock that no man has ever lived on anyway.

It has been invaded by the SAS, caused the death of hundreds of people, provoked international disputes over ownership, put an Act through Parliament and become one of the richest pieces of land in the Northern Hemisphere.

According to legend, Rockall is the last remnant of Brazil (the Western Land of Eternal Youth), although the Irish reckon it came from a pebble thrown from some no-doubt inebriated compatriot called Finn McCool.

Clearly that's all bollocks. Rockall is, and always will be, a ruddy big lump of rock sticking out the sea about 300 miles from Scotland. Actually, it's the tip of an old volcano made of three-material granite quartz rock that erupted round about 50 million years ago.

It has no soil. Which has put off those that have ever seen it from living there. So no one ever has. Limpets have never been keen on soil anyway so they often hang around playing in the surf, while sea birds occasionally go there for a holiday (usually the depressive types, like gannets).

The first person that decided while it was there he'd get on top of it was back in 1810. He wasn't very impressed so he left. Someone else tried fifty-two years later but he couldn't get up the side of the rock and left in a foul temper. Then an old sea dog, bored with sailing up and down all day, sweating and hauling huge amounts of heavy fish only to go home to his nagging wife in Grimsby (who wasn't half as attractive as she was when he married her – and she was no looker then either) thought he'd liven up his day a bit and he climbed on top. In 1888.

"More people have landed on the moon than have landed on Rockall," Mr William Ross, MP for Kilmarnock, 1971. He was right at the time too.
It was only in the 1900s that Rockall really took off – with eight landings in a whole century. The limpets formed a union to complain – though sadly by that time Margaret Thatcher has brought in new anti-union legislation and it was dismantled before the first meeting was held.

So what has made Rockall such a problem and why do the UK, Ireland, Iceland and Denmark and a mad old Scottish bastard from the Mackay clan all reckon they own it?

Well, the fact that it just sort of pops up unexpected like has been one main problem. A huge number of ships have forgotten about it only to be reminded that volcanoes are not renowned for their rubber-like characteristics. In 1824, the Helen of Dundee hit it by mistake but very hard. The crew managed to survive but the passengers weren't so lucky. Not learning from this lesson, the Norge hit it in 1904 and 600 people, most of whom could swim, drowned.

"There can be no place more desolate, despairing and awful," Lord Kennet, 1971. Silly old bugger, what does he know?
The Queen claimed it for the UK on 18 September 1955. Liz Two formally annexed it "to eliminate the possibility of embarrassing counter-claims once the Hebridean guided missiles project was underway". She always has been a very considerate monarch like that.

The HMS Vidal landed on Rockall, cemented in a brass plaque, hoisted up the Union Jack and Lt Commander Desmond Scott (from Whitstable) claimed it for the UK. He then got back on the boat and fired a 21-gun salute at it. [This was when the limpets decided enough was enough and called for a meeting of the molluscs.]

But when J Abrach Mackay of the Mackay clan heard about it, he went mental and insisted the Admiralty hand it back to him because his father had claimed it in 1846. They wisely ignored him and he shut up.

Then, 15 years later, word got out that Rockall may in fact be sitting on top of billions of pounds worth of natural gas. And would you believe it but suddenly everyone seemed to have a claim on it. The Danish and Icelandics weren't interested in the gas of course, they just wanted fishing rights. You see, a lot of fish hang around Rockall too in the hope that a ship will crash and they'll get the chance to smugly blow bubbles in fishermen's drowning faces (fish are vindictive like that). Oh, and there's some oil as well.

Such was the fuss that the UK government thought it ought to make its ownership claim formal and passed the Rockall Act in 1971, pushed through by Lord Campbell of Croy. The official explanation was that the British Navy used it for target practice. The Queen gave it Royal Assent on 10 February 1972 and it became part of Invernesshire (top left of Scotland).

"How many British ministers have visited Rockall in each of the last 10 years?" Mr Corbyn. "None," Mr Fatchett. Hansard, 1 December 1997.
In 1974, the UK decided that no one else was allowed within 50 miles of Rockall and the shit really hit the fan. Brilliantly, the navy installed a temporary sentry box and flag and stuck two Royal Marines in full ceremonial dress next to it to guard it. The picture was only released 10 years later as part of another celebration of the rock's Britishness.

Also, the UK pointed out, quite reasonably, that since Rockall was part of the same land mass as Scotland, all these arguments were academic. Had that been true, it would have been right. On the 10 December, Denmark got diplomatic. The UK ignored it.

Until one year and eight days later when the UK started making noises about just how much it owned Rockall. The Danes became suspicious and, sure enough, very soon after the UK issued petrol drilling licences around the area. The Danes came steaming back claiming 300,000 square kilometres on one side of Rockall – which of course, the UK and Ireland had already put claim to.

Iceland, not to be beaten, started drawing maps of which bits it owned – which, of course, the UK and Ireland already had put claim to. The wind of change was flying against Britain. The Economist magazine – which can sometimes be so right and other times so wrong – said Britain "hoped it had got away with a claim to a swathe of the Atlantic waters by incorporating the far-flung inhabitable island of Rockall into the Scottish county of Invernesshire". It did make up for the blunder though by saying Ireland's claim was "as scientifically unimaginative as it is legally impeccable". The Irish had simply drawn a line 200 miles from its coast and said everything between it belonged to it. They didn't want Rockall though, so sod em.

Denmark began a new argument that Rockall wasn't even an island and so all claims were off. And then, with a stroke of genius, the UK put an end to it all.

They asked former SAS man, survival expert, lone Atlantic sailor and all-round good guy Tom Mclean to go live on the rock. So he did – from 26 May to 4 July. In a shed. Since Tom had lived there for over a month, it was clearly an island. And not only that but one owned by the UK. That shut the Danes up. Ireland also gave up whingeing and came to some kind of agreement. [But that didn't stop a couple of modern-day Finn McCools trying to get on Rockall in 1992 and again in 1994 though. Both attempts failed miserably.]

All the UK had to do now was ignore the international legislation the Law of the Sea – forever – and it was home sailing. It has yet to do it. And long may that treaty remain unsigned.

But just when Liz Two and the Royal Navy thought it was all over, in came the environmentalists. Greenpeace to be exact. What Greenpeace doesn't realise (and it would be hurt if it knew) is that marine life and sea birds as a whole can't stand it. They find the whole organisation rather patronising and would rather be left to sort out their own arguments – but Greenpeace will insist on getting involved.

Anyway, interfering for the umpteenth time, three Greenies landed on Rockall from a helicopter (wimps) on 10 June 1997 and stayed in a capsule for 42 days. But since this was longer than Tom Mclean, they reckoned they now owned Rockall. One of the meddlers said: "By seizing Rockall we claim her seas for the planet and all its peoples. No one has the right to unleash this oil into our threatened climate." Of course, we only have it on their word that they said this.

The transcript of still-classified tape from a bug planted into Rockall several years earlier recorded no such event, merely lots of griping about how cold it was and could you please look away when I'm going to the toilet. Christ, how much longer do I have to sit in a capsule with you? And please put on some deodorant, you smell worse than the gannets.

Anyway, far from sending the Navy in to arrest and detain the Greenies, bods from the Foreign Office had a meeting a few days later when "People sitting on Rockall" came up as item number fourteen to be discussed. A junior minister explained that while having a cigar and brandy in the club last night, he'd come up with rather a funny idea. He told the assembled meeting, they roared with laughter, put a statement out to the press and Greenpeace was suitably chastised.

Of course, that civil servant hadn't thought of it – his rather more witty friend in the Treasury had, but it did his career no end of good. And it was this: "Rockall is British territory. It is part of Scotland and anyone is free to go there and can stay as long as they please."

And so, armed with a couple or blankets, thick woolly coats, a small camping stove and some computer equipment, we took the UK government up on its offer and started an online newspaper to best represent the view of all Rockall's residents (us).

It had to be done over the Internet because the publishers said the paper would get too soggy otherwise.


----------



## Be_Happy

How strange...


----------



## eddyk

How about this then.....a Chapel built by Italian soldiers during WWII....On the Orkney Islands!


----------



## Urban Dave

Manchester modern architecture is just great!!!!


----------



## eddyk

British Tate Gallery!


----------



## Arpels

nice pics people kay:


----------



## eddyk

Nice to see people out of the UK enjoying this thread!









A sculpture on a UK street depicting our 3 main sports...Football, Cricket and Rugby!









Crazy Dali Sculpture









Britains world famous old ladies check out a seaside sculpture!









Robin Hood Statue...Nottingham









Thatched roof house street!


----------



## brummad

eddyk said:


> Wow....Manchester is soon becoming a world class city!
> 
> From those pic i can see why some people call it the UKs second city!


some people maybe but not george alagaya on bbc news ...he knows that brum holds that title hee hee


----------



## kids

good for him. anyway nice pics everyone. i especially like the highland ones, very very nice.


----------



## Be_Happy

_Glasgow University_









_Glasgow City Chambers_









_Kelvingrove Art Gallery & Museum_


----------



## LondonerUpNorth

The Peak District


----------



## eddyk

I know I know....one of these pics are of Ireland....but still, close enough!

slieve league....the highest sea cliffs in europe!









Newquay...world famous for its surfing culture!

















Stonehenge....5000+ years old ill have you know


----------



## eddyk

Albert Bridge London









Lonely red phone box....rare these days...many are Grade II listed buildings!









Trafalgar Square Christmas Time









Devils Punchbowl









Hunstanton Beach Cliffs









Canterbury Cathedral Entance Archway









Port Isaac Cornwall









Unicyclist Canary Wharf Fountain London









St johns Head









The Lowry Manchester









Imperial War Museum of the North


----------



## pookgai

eddyk said:


> What you on about....There are some top Buildings in there!
> 
> And anyhoo....why not...that greek guy did it!
> 
> You could say...
> Im trying to teach the world what britain actually is about...
> 
> Its not a damp cold old boring place where people travel everywhere by umbrella and drink tea 24/7


Those pictures really don't show what britain really is about. It is a damp cold, old place. Boring at times yes, but Britain does have alot of gems, both architectural and natural. The weather is a joke though. It's been pissing it down for the past month! grrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

Bring back the sunshine please! =P


----------



## rob12345

if it carrys on pissing pissing down feel free to piss off


----------



## eddyk

Sounds like you live up north, you should move down south where its nice and warm 

Is here....sunny most of the time....pretty much every day this month its been 15'C+


----------



## pricemazda

They don't say 'it's grim up north' for nothing.


----------



## eddyk

Nice Thames view!


----------



## Skopie

Leeds, 4th/5th city of the UK. A few of it's best bits.

City Square










Leeds Town Hall










K2










Leeds County Arcade










Waterfront


----------



## eddyk

Great stuff.....Well I just spent about 1hour putting pics on here and when I clicked post relply the site couldnt be found so ive had to do it again 

Anyhoo....you really should visit southers England....1000's of Plam Trees and beatiful plants....warm....amazing beaches with crystal clear water!









St Marys, Scilly Isles









Old Town Church graveyard, St. Mary's









Morrab Park Penzance, Cornwall 









Harbour Devon somewhere!


----------



## Guest

I'd say Leeds is 6th/7th, not 4th/5th. I'd place London, Manchester, Birmingham, Glasgow and Edinburgh above it for certain, plus possibly Liverpool too.


----------



## Ross

well, IMO, Leeds is above Manchester! 






hehe


----------



## danJonze87

uh o, everyone run, we can see where this is going


----------



## Jonesy55

eddyk said:


> Sounds like you live up north, you should move down south where its nice and warm
> 
> Is here....sunny most of the time....pretty much every day this month its been 15'C+


In terms of rain it isn't really a north/south divide but a west/east divide, the west of the country gets more rain than the east and mountainous areas get the most as this map shows.










Rainfall in the UK isn't actually that high by international standards, even cities with a rainy reputation like Manchester have less annual rainfall than places like Sydney, New York or Milan. Rain tends to be light and persistent and the reason the UK probably has its rainy rep is because of the number of rainy days rather than the actual amount of water that falls.

London has 153 average with rainfall over 0.25mm, York has 187 and Oban in Scotland has 222! In the West rainfall tends to be heavier in the winter and lighter in the summer while in the east the summers are often wetter than the winters.

The temperature in the Summer is generally warmer in South and Central England while in the winter the eastern half of the country tends to be colder as it is more affected by weather coming in from Scandinavia and Russia. These are two old maps unfortunately but they show the general pattern of temperatures in January and July.

January










July










Overview of the British climate from the BBC


----------



## Luca

Whatta joke!!!
Pictures of buildinghs lit up at night to disguise their utter ugliness! (I'm referring to atrocities like the Lowry Rheatre in Manchester). Eh, oop, Choock! Ah'm nt bahn et!

Contrast that with the tate Britain picture. Basically, there oughta be a rule whereby pics should be of buildings in daylight, on a dull day. IF they still look attractive, ok. Otherwise, it's basically a commentary on the lighting. Innit?


----------



## Luca

Oh, and the *bleep*ing Peckham Library. They had to SHUT IT DOWN to change LIGHTBULBS!!! Nice one, eh? All silk frock and no knickers!
Is this, by any chance, a 'fawn over every single new building' forum? Any place for a grumpy old SOB like yours truly? Hmmm....


----------



## Jonesy55

Luca said:


> Oh, and the *bleep*ing Peckham Library. They had to SHUT IT DOWN to change LIGHTBULBS!!! Nice one, eh? All silk frock and no knickers!
> Is this, by any chance, a 'fawn over every single new building' forum? Any place for a grumpy old SOB like yours truly? Hmmm....


Personally I like both the Peckham library and The Lowry, I'm sure there is a 'hate progress or anything modern/fawn over Doric columns' forum if you search for it.


----------



## Zenith

Yes theres room for many styles of architecture. We need not be constrained by any magic/golden ratio...


----------



## eddyk

Men-An-Tol 








Boscastle Gift Shop








Mermaid Street, Rye








Herstmonceux Castle, West Sussex


----------



## Skopie

EarlyBird said:


> I'd say Leeds is 6th/7th, not 4th/5th. I'd place London, Manchester, Birmingham, Glasgow and Edinburgh above it for certain, plus possibly Liverpool too.


Can't you just go one thread without this pathetic city bashing. I made the statement quite ambiguous to prevent this kind of nonsense. Seriosuly, what is your problem? Can't we just have one thread celebrating Britain as a whole instead of resulting to this petty one up manship.


----------



## Sy

Here's a couple of my pics:

Mumbles, Swansea taken with my camera phone:











A very old church near Hereford (Just outside of the SAS base):


----------



## huistenmark

WOW!! very cool pics..

thanks guys, now i know what to see when i go there this summer!!!


----------



## eddyk

That church is great....never seen anything like it!

As you can see ive gone a bit cornish lately....I just htink this place doesnt get the attention it deserves...Forigners...if you want a holiday to a traditional sea town...look no further than any of the towns in Cornwall!









Mousehole Harbour








Coverack Village

Some of the Scilly isles from the air

St Ives

St Just church on the Roseland Peninsula

Kynance Cove








Hermits Chapel Ruins

Abandoned engine house/tin mine...100's in cornwall


----------



## eddyk

Big Ben as some call it....Has to bee looked closely to see how great it is....so many little carvings!


----------



## eddyk

...


----------



## eddyk

As Promised...Manchester Airport (Best European Airport 2001)


----------



## eddyk

Britain leads the world in 'mini-mountains' thats for sure!










Ill edit some more on to this later...just thought of an Idea....the animals of Britain


----------



## eddyk

Animalso of the UK....Native and Alien...but be sure...all are very wild in this country!









Red Deer








Red Fox








Hedgehog








Mink








Pine Marten








Rabbits (you're welcome Australia  )








Red Squirrel








Red Necked Wallabies....No lie...Found in the Peak district, Mid Sussex and Scotland...last count was that there were nearly between 40-50 in the wild...Introduced!








Wild Boar...Native...was exstinct (in UK)...been re-introduced over the last few years!








Wild Cats








Badger








Blue Whale








Basking Shark

....More coming


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

dont forget they are trying to re-introduce wolfs back into the highlands, and we also have snakes like adders plus the "BIG CATS" ...  :cheers:


----------



## eddyk

Yes...see that footage on the news of the Panther...finaly conclusive proof, theyre wild in the UK!

P.S
Beavers are also on the cards for scotland!

P.P.S
Donkeys kill more people per year than Wolves


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Adder










Roe Deer










Eurasian Otter










Puma (Breeding in Britain - reports so far of there being 11 in the wild)










Panthers (the UKn has been beseiged with these, there not as fat as usual panthers but there just as big and have hurt numerous people across the country, stretching as far south as London)


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

eddyk said:


> Yes...see that footage on the news of the Panther...finaly conclusive proof, theyre wild in the UK!
> 
> P.S
> Beavers are also on the cards for scotland!
> 
> P.P.S
> Donkeys kill more people per year than Wolves


Was it on the news today?

A woman was in a life threatening position the other day after being bitten by a snake around where we live ...

But then ...

a horse was found dead in the morning with the same bite marks but it was reported they came from different snakes ...

Now thats scary.


----------



## eddyk

More..









European Scorpion....last count 1000 in kent (2001)








European Pond Terrapin

This species was brought into the UK as a pet and often released into the wild by owners as it grew larger. They will breed in the UK during a warm summer and it appears that there is now a self sustaining population in the wild. There are no proven problems from this species but little research has been carried out on their impact. This species was originally a UK native around 8,000 years ago.









Sand Lizard









Raft Spider...Biggest spider in europe









Ring Necked Parakeet

Last count 5000...southern England...and seen often in London









Signal Crayfish

will add to this soon


----------



## eddyk

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Was it on the news today?
> 
> Now thats scary.


saw it on eastmidland news a few days ago...someone filmed and panther eating a bird....and the news crew went a saw the remains....crazy stuff!

Check this out...

http://www.introduced-species.co.uk


----------



## Be_Happy

Continuing on your theme, eddy:

*Adder*
Found throughout the UK









*Barn Owl*
Found throughout the UK









*Brown Hair*
Found throughout the UK, with the exception of Extreme North-west Scotland









*Buzzard*
Found in North-West Scotland, Nothern England, Wales and South-West England









*Grass Snake*
Found most of England with the exception of the Extreme North









*Otter*
Found in most of the UK with the exception of the Central Belt, Liv-Manc and London urban areas









*Fallow Deer*
Mainly found in the South of England









*Grey Squirrel*
Found in Central Belt Scotland and England









*Muntjac Deer*
Found in the South East of England









*Mountain Hare*
Found mainly in Scottish Highlands









*Feral Goat*
Found mainly in Snowdonia and Scotland









*Minke Whale*
Found mainly in Scottish waters, most notably off the isle of Mull









*Common Dolphin*
Found in the waters of Scotland and the isles of Scilly









*Bottlenosed Dolphin*
Most often seen in Scottish water, Cardiff bay and Dorset









*Common Seal*
Found on the East Coast from Norfolk to Shetland Islands









*Grey Seal*
Found in the West coast of the UK.









*Golden Eagle*
Found in Scotland









*White tailed Eagle*
Found mainly in Scotland









*Orca*
Found in Scottish waters









*Reindeer*
Found in Scotland









*Beaver*
Found in Scotland


----------



## Be_Happy

Big Cats??










There are several species of these non-indigenous cats living and breeding in the British Isles. The three largest members of this group are, BLACK LEOPARD, PUMA and LYNX.









_Global distribution of Black Leopard_









_Global distribution of the Puma minus the UK_

*Lynx*
Range: British Isles. Northern Asia, eastern Europe Spain and northern Scandinavia. The Canadian Lynx is found throughout Canada and parts of the US.

*Attacks*
Over the years, there are purported to have been nine verified attacks by big cats on human beings. The most recent attack, and most publicised was the attack, this year in Wales on Josh. Whilst playing in woods, he saw a black fury tail under a bush. He jumped round the bush thinking it was his own pet cat. It wasn’t. He was promptly confronted by a somewhat shocked Black Leopard. Fortunately for Josh the cat had no intent to kill. The cat reared up and swiped Joshs face. The claws of the cat were partly sheathed, and the swipe was more like the cat would give one of its cubs to disciplin it.

*Sightings*
Sightings in the year 2005 include:
Eastbourne, Glasgow, Shropshire, Enfield, Cumbria and Edinburgh.

Sightings in the year 2004 include:
Northumberland, Berwickshire, South Cumbria, Doncaster, Lincolnshire, Huddersfield, Sussex, Gwynedd, Worcestershire, Renfrewshire, Yorkshire, York, Selby, Rossshire, Black isles, Gloucestershire, Auldgirth, Norfolk, Telford, Norwich, St Mawgan, South Wales, Fife, St Fergus and Mid Wales.


----------



## eddyk

^
Great....I think we can proudly say now....Panthers are wild in the UK!


A year or two ago I thought british wildlife was boring...and there wasnt much past the rabbit or seal....and I looked into it....

Wallabys
Blue Whales
Terrapins
Panthers 
Parakeets
Scorpins
Golden Eagle

List goes on...


----------



## Jonesy55

Why have they never found any panther tracks/turds/dead bodies with all these sightings? I remember there were several near Telford round where I live a couple of years ago but nothing has ever been proven, I think some people have overactive imaginations.


----------



## Be_Happy

_Taken Selby, North Yorkshire_

Keep in mind that there are no native animals with this footprint.









_Taken in Battle Woods, Hastings_

Over the years there have been cats killed :-
1989 - In Shropshire a Jungle Cat was fatally injured in a road crash
1988 - In Devon a Leopard Cat was shot
1988 - In Hampshire a Swamp Cat was killed crossing a road
1987 - On the Isle of Wight a Leopard Cat was shot

Other evidence:

No native animal is capable of this:
http://www.ukbigcats.co.uk/bigcatkills.asp

At least 4 leapards have been shot in the uK [2 in the Scottish Borders]:









Photograph taken in Kent:









This Leopard escaped in 2001 and has not been recovered:









Taken in Ulster:









The skull of a leopard found on Bodmin Moore:


----------



## eddyk

^
Tis the beast of Bodmin!


----------



## eddyk

leatherback turtle

Largest Turtle type.....regular visiter to British waters...east and west coast!

















Puffin









Buzzard









Mandarin Duck

And IMO the most beautiful bird in the UK....now Rare in Asia...they thrive in the UK and are found all over the isles and at all times!


----------



## Monkey

Great thread.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Another Alien Invader that has set up camp ...

The North American Bullfrog


----------



## Klima

A bit of the north east 

Grey Street, Newcastle-Upon-Tyne



















Millenium bridge










The Sage-Gateshead










Tyne Bridge










St. Marys lighthouse


----------



## eddyk

wjfox2002 said:


> Great thread.


Praise from Caesar!


----------



## eddyk

Knicked from Citrus-Fruit 

Cairngorm National Park


----------



## Be_Happy

Those pictures are amazing. The Cairngorm Plateau is the only Arctic area in Europe outside of Scandanavia [apparantly]


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

My research pays off  took me ... ohh a good 5 minutes searching for those pictures :cheers:

Be Happy thats quite an amazing fact


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Wow, that looks amazing. I cant believe there is such immense beauty so close to home.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

English Lake District


----------



## Arthur Dent

Scottish Highlands









































































More pictures here http://www.gla.ac.uk/departments/medicalgenetics/gallery.htm


----------



## Be_Happy

Those is really quite stunning ...


----------



## Be_Happy




----------



## Be_Happy

more...


----------



## high_flyer

Breathtaking


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

The one good thing about everyone bashing the UK is that there missing all this, and we can keep it for ourselves :cheers:


----------



## tommygunn

someone post some pics of brecon beacons national park where the sas train its stunning


----------



## eddyk




----------



## tommygunn

hope this works


----------



## eddyk

Nope 

Some waterfalls....


----------



## tommygunn

BASTARD


----------



## tommygunn

sorry trying to learn how to post pics


----------



## eusebius

Britain is so far ahead in terms of skyscrapers, structures and architecture that I think I'm on another planet while watching these renderings! Has all of this already been built? 'Cuase it looks exactly like gorgeous nature. You wouldn't not believe that these are real man-made skyscrapers and structures! It's mind-boggling!


----------



## Be_Happy

tommygunn, what the hell are you doing?


----------



## Be_Happy

try









Note: Damn 39 second rule! :sleepy:


----------



## Be_Happy

They look more Amsterdam than Eastern Europe ...


----------



## tommygunn

Be_Happy said:


> They look more Amsterdam than Eastern Europe ...


it was on a bbc programme i was half listening it was the full history of scotland he was talking all about the buildings saying some were made out of solid rock or limestone do you know which i mean it dosnt matter if you dont bigfour storey houses.


----------



## Be_Happy

errr .... four storey houses, solid rock, Edinburgh? I'm afraid I have no idea...


----------



## tommygunn

i can see the similarites


----------



## eddyk

Using the for another topic I had them on my copy/paste....so i'll stick them in here aswell.........you know where it is!


----------



## tommygunn

the first time i seen that bubble building i hated it now i love it.


----------



## eddyk

maiden castle...

_"compared to moving a greater amount of earth than they used to make the great pyramid and building a castle over half a kilometer long and 30m tall that remains the largest earth work in the world today..."_


----------



## soennecken

I believe the bridge in post number one is the Forth Rail (Thanks BE HAPPY)Bridge because it crosses the Firth of Forth, not because it is it was built in any numerical sequence as would be implied by the spelling the poster has used.


----------



## Be_Happy

Forth *Rail* Bridge, actually


----------



## Be_Happy

Forth *Road* Bridge:



















Forth *Rail* Bridge:



















Firth of Forth:










The Bridges into San Fiero in the game, Grand Theft Auto: San Andrea are based on these two bridge:


----------



## eddyk




----------



## david chanrion

been several times in Britain
I completely fell in love with the region of CORNWALL (not seen so many pix of it here so far) that was so beautiful

































































Inspired by your thread  , I have started one on France though more focused on traditional architecture & landscape

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209962


----------



## eddyk

May have noticed I only post sunny pics of the UK 

This thread was inspired by another thread... 'The wonders of Greece'

































My £30 wallet is at the bottom of that lake ^...along with the £20 that was in it...and my left shoe


----------



## eddyk




----------



## eddyk

Hmmm...any other cities in the UK gone through a revamp lately?

oManchester Birmingham and Coventry...what has Cardiff done lately?


----------



## eddyk

How about some of the Millennium projects?

































































To be continued....


----------



## eddyk




----------



## Guest

You've missed off The Lowry in Manchester, the National Millennium Project for the Arts.


----------



## eddyk

Yeah....Its just that its been posted so many times I left it out  ....I wasnt going to put the eden project on there at first because its on page 1


----------



## eddyk

'The Deep' Hull is actually pretty cool...


----------



## eddyk

St Dunstan's church, Central London
























Kensington Roof Garden (London)








Isleworth, Just a few miles from central London

















Whin Sill
















High Force


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Isle of Jura, with the Small Mountian range ..."The Paps" ... The island is the biggest in Argyle and is just north of Northen Irleand, which you can see from the Mountain Peaks. despite being the largest Island in Argyle County stretching over 28 miles, only 180 people live there compared to the 6,000 Deer inhabitants which its name originated from ... and although people dont realise this, but it is home to some fo the best beaches in the world.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

*Outer Hebrides*


----------



## eddyk

Top stuff!


When does a thread end BTW?

What is the post limit....on the first post of the 'Best of Britain 2' thread I shall post a collection of the pst pics from this thread!


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

eddyk said:


> Top stuff!
> 
> 
> When does a thread end BTW?
> 
> What is the post limit....on the first post of the 'Best of Britain 2' thread I shall post a collection of the pst pics from this thread!



Havent a clue, but I would've thought it would be best to start a new thread soon, just because this one is overloaded with pictures :cheers:


----------



## eddyk

There are so many great pics in this thread.....gonna be hard to pic the best of the best as it were...Ill start it in Word soon.......Untill then....


Keep posting them pics people....


----------



## Be_Happy

500 posts is the max i think, before it's deleted. Not sure though.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

More Isle of Skye


----------



## eddyk

Ive started making the Best of Best of Britain post....the 2nd pic in you last post Citrus is in it....I have 8 picked so far...and Im on page 6, Im going for 15!


----------



## eddyk

Nah scratch that....there must me at least 500 pics in this thread....Im gonna make two seperate posts....Landscapes and Buildings...


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

eddyk said:


> Nah scratch that....there must me at least 500 pics in this thread....Im gonna make two seperate posts....Landscapes and Buildings...


Dont forget animals


----------



## Citrus-Fruit




----------



## Zenith

so do any non brits come here ??


----------



## eddyk

Been a few if you scroll through the pages....many more brits though!


----------



## tommygunn

did anyone see the news about the national park in scotland they might be reintrduceing bears wolves and bison and so on imagine them pictures then.


----------



## eddyk

Bears I doubt for some reason...I see the UK as very compact, and Its almost impossible to be lost in the middle of nowhere...Bears would just be too close to humans IMO....Bison wolves and the illustrious Beaver....bring em on!

http://www.scotsbeavers.org/

http://www.swt.org.uk/
Back the Beaver 


The decision is to be made THIS month on the beaver!


----------



## tommygunn

eddyk said:


> Bears I doubt for some reason...I see the UK as very compact, and Its almost impossible to be lost in the middle of nowhere...Bears would just be too close to humans IMO....Bison wolves and the illustrious Beaver....bring em on!
> 
> http://www.scotsbeavers.org/


no honest i forgot to say there is going to be a giant electric fence round the national park but you have got the moaners already complaining about their sheep getting took i hope it goes ahead though you forget the bears natural habitat was in scotland the land can cope they were just hunted to extintion


----------



## eddyk

Off the Scottish Wildlife Trusts Official site...

Beaver Q&A

When will we know if the trial is approved?
We would expect a decision by mid-May 2005.

Where will the trial happen?
Knapdale Wildlife Reserve, Argyll.

Where will the beavers come from?
About 15 to 20 beavers will be sourced from Scandinavia.

When will they be released?
Depending on when, and if, approval is achieved, the earliest would be spring 2006, after a quarantine period.

Will there be opportunities to see the beavers?
If the trial goes ahead, developing opportunities for public viewing will be an integral part of the project. 

Who is managing the project?
SWT is championing the campaign to re-introduce the European beaver to Scotland. If a licence is granted, a partnership between SNH, SWT and the Mammals Trust UK will manage the trial over a seven-year period. 

We need YOUR support
The trial will not go ahead without your help. You can help by


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

zenith said:


> so do any non brits come here ??


Nope, there all to busy eating thier hats because they were foolish to believe that the UK was a damp boring place.

Myabe they should travel more.


----------



## eddyk

You mean its not :-O

You mean the single most bought product in the UK isnt an umbrella second only to the rain coat....you mean we dont sit inside our house/boats watching our 4 TV channels avoiding convostation and when we do speak its about the weather!

How can palm trees grow in the UK?
That isnt a british beach, its a pic of the bahamas you stuck in there...

All this time I thought a british night out as a riot and the football...and now you tell me it isnt....crazy days!


----------



## Arpels

UK have bears and bisons in the past? :uh:


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Arpels said:


> UK have bears and bisons in the past? :uh:


Yep, and thousands of other animals species.


----------



## Arpels

cool, is a good ideia bring back the animals to natural habitat!!


----------



## pricemazda

Scottish sheep farmers wouldn't be so keen.


----------



## tommygunn

pricemazda said:


> Scottish sheep farmers wouldn't be so keen.


they shouldnt matter there should wild animals there that were hunted to extinction in britain hundreds of years ago.


----------



## eddyk

Some unknown Modern London


----------



## Be_Happy

Unknown yer bum. I know most of those. The British museum is certainly *known*!


----------



## eddyk

I was going to say 'except for the British Museum'.....and of coure you know them....I meant internationaly!

London Mandir....Largest Hindu temple outside asia...


----------



## Arpels

wath flag is that in the top of the Hindu temple :?


----------



## __Plastic

eddyk said:


> Some unknown Modern London


What's this building?


----------



## nukey

World's largest dance training centre, the Laban in Deptford East London


----------



## eddyk

Arpels said:


> wath flag is that in the top of the Hindu temple :?


I have no idea what you're saying, but yeah!

And yes...the Laban School Of Dance




















Plymouth Theatre









And even more strange 'BedZED' an entire community in the UK run on renewable energy generated on site...


----------



## Monkey

Pic by Medo.


----------



## EnglishKevin

Citrus-Fruit said:


> The one good thing about everyone bashing the UK is that there missing all this, and we can keep it for ourselves :cheers:


=============

I'm not aware of any " UK bashing " . We are one of the very top tourists destinations in the world and always have been . The BBC recently reported tourists figures and they said London was the most visited city in Europe .

I'm only aware of people deriding our weather . I don't take that seriously . We are between Ireland and France. Our weather is no worse ( apart from the south of France obviously ) . Go to Holland . They are only an hour away . We have very similar weather to our close neighbours . I think this weather thing is just perpetuated by whiney Brits themselves because some wish we were in the tropics . We have a temperate climate without extremes . The UK is green every day of the year !


----------



## eddyk

You are not aware of any UK bashing?

That this country is too centralised, too old, boring, ugly....Just pay a visit to the City V City threads and you will see what we're on about!


----------



## pricemazda

I am so sick of it, its constant, people have such outdated and twisted views of the UK.


----------



## eddyk

British Passion for sport....pretty Best of Britany....thought to be 1M people there....its was big!

Credit to Citrus-Fruit who got these pics!


----------



## eddyk

I know, a cemetery in BoB...But it is beautiful...and very interessting....Its an American Graveyard...No brits in there, just 1000s of American war heros...this is in Cambridge BTW!



















Have you ever seen a more european pic? (Lincoln)


leicester square


----------



## Monkey

EnglishKevin said:


> I'm not aware of any " UK bashing " . !


You've got to be joking. The UK (and London in particular) is the most bashed, criticised and downvoted place on this forum...


----------



## Accura4Matalan

eddyk said:


> You are not aware of any UK bashing?
> 
> That this country is too centralised, too old, boring, ugly....


Old - No
Boring - No
Ugly - No
Centralised - YES


----------



## eddyk

Nah, I wouldnt say Centralised....certainly not as centralised as France.

I see people saying things like Madrid host more events a year than London Paris hosts more major world sporting events a year than London...and Im reading it an thinking 'yeah, because there a many hosted outside of London, all over the UK'

Earlybird...

Post some amazing pics of Manchester....not too many 

Untill then...


Grantham Lincolnshire sunday street scene!


----------



## eddyk




----------



## Arpels

ani one have pics of Chester? please


----------



## Jamfocus

Any pictures of Scarborough?

This threads great by the way.


----------



## Guest

eddyk said:


> Earlybird...
> 
> Post some amazing pics of Manchester....not too many


Your wish is my command... 

Midland Hotel:









Police Street:









Lowry gallery:









Lyme Park:









City of Manchester Stadium:









Victoria Building, Salford Quays:









Church Lane:









University of Manchester:









One Spinningfields:









Exchange Square:









The Trafford Centre:









Bramall Hall:









Quay West:









Tram at Salford Quays:









Great Northern Square:









Chetham's School:









View at the airport:









The Town Hall:









University building:









At the Quays again:









New residential stuff:









Imperial War Museum North:









Millennium Bridge:









Worsley:









There are loads more but I think this will do you! I think it shows a good balance of old, new and natural.


----------



## eddyk

Cool

and boys....I think google is your best bet for Scarborough and chester pics!

But heres a Scarborough one for the time being...


----------



## IchO

The UK is amazing.


----------



## IchO

The UK is amazing.


----------



## eddyk

Where are you from IchO?



birminghamculture said:


> More Newquay Pictures


----------



## Jamfocus

eddyk said:


> Cool
> 
> and boys....I think google is your best bet for Scarborough and chester pics!
> 
> But heres a Scarborough one for the time being...


Have you any idea where in Scarborough that is?


----------



## eddyk

On the coast 

But checking that link...Its South Africa...egg on my face...

Hes an interessting Scarborough one










Not much else on google


----------



## Jamfocus

Glad to know I'm not going blind. I live in Scarborough and wondered why I had never seen that place before.


----------



## potto

lol reminds me of the Fawlty Towers sketch where, exhasperated with the complaining guest, exlaims, what did you expect to see from a hotel in Torquay? Herds of Wilderbeasts roaming across the plains? Krakatoa erupting?


----------



## eddyk

The Sea Eagle...Britains Largest Bird of Prey...started being reintroduced to the UK in the 60s


----------



## eddyk

Some of our cars then....

Now here im lost...

One minute its ours and then it isnt...then its not a british company but a british designed and built car!
And then suddenly Lexus is british and then it isnt....oi vay

IMO the best cars in the world....eat your heart out Mercedes and the rest....

Bentley









Rolls Royce









Aston Martin









TVR









Jaguar









Land Rover









MG









Noble









OK, so when someone asks you which country make the best cars you say?

Britain....thats right


----------



## eddyk

U/C Opening early 2006


----------



## eddyk

Ceck thid Lake out in Cornwall....there are many more like it....I have no idea why its this colour...











Im guessing its something to do with the quarry....its a China Clay Quarry


----------



## eddyk




----------



## eddyk

Britains 7 wonders accoring to Times Online next....and not what you might expect either.


----------



## eddyk

Quick Random Pic


----------



## eddyk

Taking the piss? 


New Page anyway


so anyone reading this....if they fancy seeing 400 pics of Manchester....go back one.


----------



## gothicform

some of my fave buildings = 
the boston stump









the guard post on rockall









ely cathedral 









st albans cathedral, spot the roman chunk with red bricks









canterbury cathedral - 









gisborough priory









the natural history museum









st pancras station and grand midland hotel


----------



## eddyk

The guard post on rockall is long gone.

What aout those St Wulframs pics for Skyscraper news?


----------



## King-Tomislav

eddyk said:


> Our football culture....had its problems in the past but now some regard the english as the best fans in the world!
> 
> More english fans in Japan and Korea than any other country....same with EURO 2004


Pictures are great, I like them a lot, London, Scotland and Cornwall are fantastic! 

@football fans- it's true that there are more english fans, and generally they are the best in the matter of shere number. But compared with the population of the country I'd say Irish fans are no.1 and croatian fans no.2!


----------



## Butcher

Great thread, eddyk,I think I'll put a link to it in my sig.


----------



## birminghamculture

King-Tomislav said:


> Pictures are great, I like them a lot, London, Scotland and Cornwall are fantastic!
> 
> @football fans- it's true that there are more english fans, and generally they are the best in the matter of shere number. But compared with the population of the country I'd say Irish fans are no.1 and croatian fans no.2!


Irish dont beat the English - I count taking 1/20th of Portugals entire population to Euro 2004 as a hefty amount. Croatia are abismal. They couldnt even sell all thier tickets against England and we werent even aloud to by them of the Croatian FA. It meant I had to pay £70 for mine, twice the asking price and had to sit on my own. with my friends elsewhere in the stadium.


----------



## eddyk

Birmingham Canal System is the shizzle


----------



## gothicform

eddky, email me about them. i know i should go to grantham myself but i never get off the train when passing through - same with pboro.


----------



## WeasteDevil

eddyk said:


> so anyone reading this....if they fancy seeing 400 pics of Manchester....go back one.


I took the last two on his list as well.


----------



## Blunther




----------



## birminghamculture




----------



## Accura4Matalan

tommygunn said:


> theres nothing better than the rain crashing against the window wind howling sat in your house with a nice brew that is typical english weather.


I know the feeling, and it feels great! Especially at Xmas.


----------



## Monkey

360º panorama of Parliament Square:
http://www.urban75.org/vista/westminster1.html


----------



## Monkey

There are some parts of the Houses of Parliament which date back to 1097.


----------



## King-Tomislav

birminghamculture said:


> Croatia are abismal. They couldnt even sell all thier tickets against England and we werent even aloud to by them of the Croatian FA. .


That's not true. Some problems occured due to the faulty bueraucracy, I know Croats who couldn't get the tickets too.

Croatia has a population of 4.5 millions, England over 50 million. But there weren't 10 times more english fans than croats, maybe 4 or 5 times.


----------



## maccoinnich

SuomiPoika said:


> Looks great....but seriously, is there palm trees in south England??


Never mind the South of England... we have them in the North of Scotland. My home village, Plockton:


----------



## eddyk

F**K Venice, come to Birmingham...
































































Credit to those who took them.


----------



## Zenith

bloody love Scotland, I get angry when I hear Scots saying they want total independance. Im English and proud that the Scots are part of our great union, I feel they should be proud as well. Anyway Ive got to visit Glasgow sometime !


----------



## birminghamculture

King-Tomislav said:


> That's not true. Some problems occured due to the faulty bueraucracy, I know Croats who couldn't get the tickets too.
> 
> Croatia has a population of 4.5 millions, England over 50 million. But there weren't 10 times more english fans than croats, maybe 4 or 5 times.


well 250,000 on top of the fans which were situated in other parts of the country watching other nations, Im guessing there was easily 10 times as many fans. Crotian fans were colourful but thats all they were. Wolves take more fans on thier away travels.

P.S Some of your lot were really rude aswell  - brought you drinks and they still insult your people, ... theres gratitude for you.

More Birmingham Canals.


----------



## Guest

A few more Manchester pics for all to enjoy.


----------



## eddyk




----------



## danJonze87

isnt that an Air France concorde (from what i can tell of the livery)?


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Yeh, it looks like a French flyover lol


----------



## eddyk

Yeah, those would be red arrows....so here is a Brit one 100%










EDIT
Accura ya get,


----------



## eddyk

and at that Jubilee thing....its always bugged me that they didnt to it level with the Mall


----------



## Guest

eddyk said:


> its always bugged me that they didnt to it level with the Mall


They did, it's just the photo was taken from an angle.


----------



## eddyk

Nay they didnt....you can easily tell from that pic they didnt.

Geez Lousie


----------



## Guest

eddyk said:


> Nay they didnt....you can easily tell from that pic they didnt.
> 
> Geez Lousie


I was there.


----------



## birminghamculture

I wasnt


----------



## eddyk

I saw it on TV....and was there in spirit.


EB...post some pics of....anywhere other than Manchester.

P.S
Is Bolton in Manchester...I had a huge argument with some guys the other day whether it was or not....

Is Wolverhampton also in b'ham?


----------



## Guest

eddyk said:


> I saw it on TV....and was there in spirit.
> 
> 
> EB...post some pics of....anywhere other than Manchester.
> 
> P.S
> Is Bolton in Manchester...I had a huge argument with some guys the other day whether it was or not....
> 
> Is Wolverhampton also in b'ham?


Bolton is in Manchester's urban area. Wolverhampton is in Birmingham's. As far as I'm concerned they are part of the same city. After all, the dictionary definition of a city is an urban area unrestricted by political boundaries.


----------



## ROYAL BLUE

EB i dare ya to go to wolverhampton, find a local pub, go in and tell the locals they are brummies because "the dictionary definition of a city is an urban area unrestricted by political boundaries"


----------



## brummad

woah thats something you really dont wanna do..oh actually why dont you try , see what happens all in the name of research


----------



## Peyre

EarlyBird said:


> I was there.


So was I, twas a fantastic sight. The whole RAF....even my local 32 squadron, they were practicing all week beforehand flying in formation really low. Twas quality.

I was on one of the bridges though, so can't confirm the mall angle myth


----------



## Guest

ROYAL BLUE said:


> EB i dare ya to go to wolverhampton, find a local pub, go in and tell the locals they are brummies because "the dictionary definition of a city is an urban area unrestricted by political boundaries"


I didn't say they're Brummies. I said they're in Birmingham.


----------



## brummad

i am sure they will also note the differnce lol


----------



## di Livio

Top Withens (AKA Wuthering Heights)


----------



## Craigie_Mann

i'be just gone through the whole thread theres great pictures but a lack of pictures of my beloved Liverpool and there should be a few more of Edinburgh, York and Bath.


----------



## Cerises

eddyk said:


> What you on about....There are some top Buildings in there!
> 
> And anyhoo....why not...that greek guy did it!
> 
> You could say...
> Im trying to teach the world what britain actually is about...
> 
> Its not a damp cold old boring place where people travel everywhere by umbrella and drink tea 24/7


Of course that is not what Britain is all about! But you have to admit that an Umbrella does come in handy! And tea reigns supreme in the UK! That is fact! And just to mention, I am a tea lover!!!!

And London has some beautiful architecture!


----------



## eddyk

"Of course that is not what Britain is all about!"

You'll be surprised at how many think (or want to think) otherwise.


My umbrella statement was actually a reference to Mary poppins...










Twas a joke, but Im sure only few got it.


----------



## eddyk

This thread has been going for 3 months now....


----------



## eddyk




----------



## birminghamculture

Birmingham


----------



## birminghamculture

Live 8 - Hyde Park, London


----------



## Arpels

that is amazing  looks like the castle is part of the landscape :yes:


----------



## nickswfc

More SHEFFIELD


----------



## eddyk




----------



## eddyk

This wil be best of British


----------



## Be_Happy

...How many pages?


----------



## Guest

Be_Happy said:


> ...How many pages?


Image available exclusively from www.dvdanswers.com...

Nice one...


----------



## Be_Happy

_Image available exclusively from www.dvdanswers.com...

Nice one... _

:dunno:


----------



## eddyk

Over 80 photos but only 12 replys into the page.

Keep em limited people...for the rest of this page at least.


----------



## bipu

These are excellent pictures. Thanks


----------



## New York Yankee

the best tower is the Swiss re in london


----------



## eddyk

Each Country of the UK and their tallest waterfall.

*England* Caldron Snout, 60m










*Northern Ireland* Ness Woods, 9m










*Wales* Pistyll Rhaedr, 73m










*Scotland* Eas a Chual Aluinn, 200m


----------



## Be_Happy

I just realised there are NO pictures of Glasgow in this thread at all.

That will have to be corrected on the next page ...


----------



## Be_Happy

...


----------



## Be_Happy

....


----------



## Be_Happy

.....


----------



## Be_Happy

......


----------



## eddyk

Traditions

The annual Cheese-rolling in Brockworth has been taking place for hundreds of years and is certainly the most peculiar sight you will ever witness.

100s run donw the steepest hill in the town after a roll of cheese...first one to the cheese at the bottom keeps it.











Bognor Birdman Competition

The Birdman is a flight competition for human powered flying machines held each summer in the picturesque seaside resort of Bognor Regis on England’s south coast.










http://www.ashtonlamont.co.uk/brits-at-play/birdman2003/gallery700px/
Many decent pics


----------



## wjfox

*Oxford*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxford

Oxford is a city and local government district in Oxfordshire, England, with a population of 134,248 (2001 census). It is home to the University of Oxford, the oldest university in the English-speaking world.

It is known as the "city of dreaming spires", a term coined by Matthew Arnold in reference to the harmonious architecture of the university buildings. The Oxford suburb of Cowley has a long history of carmaking, and still produces Minis.

Oxford is twinned with Bonn in Germany, Grenoble in France, León in Nicaragua, Leiden in the Netherlands, and Perm in Russia. All of these are university towns.


----------



## pricemazda

is oxford a world heritage site?


----------



## birminghamculture

This is one of the nicest smallest cities I have ever visited and not just in the UK. Theres so much about them, that its hard to believe we ignore them and just think about the big uns like London, Birmingham and Manchester, the UK without this place would have gone off in a completely different direction, one which would've deceased us as a nation - Both King John and Prince Arthur are buried in the Worcesters famous cathedral, saved from demolition by Henry VIII due to its history with royality. Shakespere and his wife married in the city, Edward Elgar composed land of hope and glory (what many Englishman would recognise at the real national anthem) and Henry VIII own wife was from the area. JR Tolkien wrote words within the city and strolled the Hills of Malvern ontop of the Worcestershire beacon (an ex volcanic range and tallest summits could be classified as a mountain) when writing other LOTR books. 

*Worcester*  - "The Faithful City"

*Source:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worcester 
Ranked 333rd for area and 238th for popualtion with just over 90,000 inhabitants.










*History*
The site of Worcester was first used by the Roman Empire in the 1st century, linking Gloucester to Wroxeter. In AD 407 the village was thought to have been abandoned, only to be resurrected as a settlement in the mid 7th century by the Saxons, giving it the name of "Weogoran cester".

The town was almost destroyed in 1041 after a rebellion against the punitive taxation of Harthacanute. The town was attacked several times in the civil war (in 1139, 1150 and 1151) between King Stephen and Empress Matilda, daughter of Henry I.

By late medieval times the population had grown to around 10,000 as the manufacture of cloth started to become a large local industry. The town was designated a county corporate, giving it autonomy from local government.

Worcester was the site of the Battle of Worcester (September 3, 1651), in which Charles II's attempt to retake the country from Cromwell and the Parliamentarians was decisively defeated, in the fields a little to the west and south of the city, near the village of Powick. After being defeated, Charles returned to his headquarters in what is now known as King Charles house in the Cornmarket, before fleeing in disguise to Boscobel House in Shropshire and his eventual escape to France.
Worcester was one of the cities loyal to the King in that war, for which it was given the epithet "The Faithful City".

During the 18th century Worcester's trade languished compared to more modern towns of the West Midlands. The Worcester and Birmingham canal opened in 1815 allowing Worcester goods to be transported to a larger conurbation.

*Industry and commerce*
Industry is now quite varied; in the 19th and early twentieth century, Worcester was a major centre for glove manufacture, but this has declined greatly. Still located in the city are the Worcester porcelain factory (near the cathedral), and, somewhat out of the centre, the factory that makes Worcester's most famous product, Worcestershire sauce. Worcester is the home of what is claimed to be the oldest daily newspaper in the world, Berrow's Worcester Journal, which traces its descent from a newsheet that started publication in 1690.


----------



## birminghamculture

pricemazda said:


> is oxford a world heritage site?


It is :cheers1:


----------



## eddyk

I dont think it is actually.

*England* 
Blenheim Palace 
Canterbury Cathedral, St. Augustine's Abbey and St. Martin's Church 
City of Bath 
Derwent Valley Mills 
Jurassic Coast (the Dorset and East Devon Coast) 
Durham Castle and Durham Cathedral (Palace Green) 
Frontiers of the Roman Empire (shared with the Germany) 
Ironbridge Gorge 
Kew Gardens 
Liverpool Maritime Mercantile City 
Maritime Greenwich 
Saltaire 
Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites 
Studley Royal Park including the ruins of Fountains Abbey 
Tower of London 
Westminster Abbey, Palace of Westminster and Saint Margaret's Church 
*Wales *
Blaenavon Industrial Landscape 
Castles and Town Walls of King Edward in Harlech, Beaumaris, Caernarfon and Conwy (Gwynedd) 
*Scotland *
Skara Brae Orkney 


Should be


----------



## pricemazda

you forgot St Kilda on that list

and isn't edinburgh castle and edinburgh new town one as well.


----------



## eddyk

I copied and pasted that of wikipedia...but missed a bit off the bottom

...
New Lanark 
Old and New Towns of Edinburgh 
Saint Kilda 
*Northern Ireland *
Giant's Causeway and Causeway Coast 
*Overseas Territories *
Gough and Inaccessible Islands (Wildlife Reserve located in the South Atlantic Ocean) 
Henderson Island (part of the Pitcairn island group in the South Pacific Ocean)


----------



## pricemazda

maybe that could be the next part of this thread, UK World Heritage Sites.


----------



## eddyk

Blenheim Place


----------



## Bim

Having visited York for the first time last Tuesday...I was present in the most beautiful city i have been to.
I can't remember seeing one unattractive building.
There were lots of churches and buildings of interest tucked away in little side streets and also on the main ones...which was very strange...but true, Lol.
So i would definately nominate it as a town to represent the best of Britain.


----------



## VansTripp

eddyk said:


>


Wow.... Nice car with UK flag on it. :eek2:


----------



## eddyk

You got to that page fast.

I would love a mini with the British flag on the roof.

Italian Job style.


----------



## eddyk

World Heritage sites continued...

Canterbury Cathedral









Bath









Derwent valley mills









Jurassic Coast


----------



## kids

salford's being considered becoming a world heritage site :banana:


----------



## EarlyBird

Kids in the riot said:


> salford's being considered becoming a world heritage site :banana:


So are Ancoats and Castlefield. We could end up with three of the blasted things blighting development in Manchester.


----------



## Daphna

eddyk said:


> You could say...
> Im trying to teach the world what britain actually is about...
> 
> Its not a damp cold old boring place where people travel everywhere by umbrella and drink tea 24/7


by god, it is not. i love britain, i wish i'd live there instead of old, boring, stinking germany :sleepy:


----------



## Sikario

Went to Cornwall for a few days over the weekend, everywhere you look there's stunning scenery. Here's a few photos I took.


----------



## pricemazda

*World Heritage Site, Sontehenge and Avebury*


----------



## eddyk

Very nice shot Sikario....anymore?


----------



## gabo79

i love britain


----------



## ArrHo

Some of the finest South West constructions:

Princetown Prison, Dartmoor:

The story behind it's construction is fantastic, the napoleonic prisoners of war that the prison was meant to house was built by the napoleonic prisoners of war:lol: awesome way to build a prison get the prisoners to build it.









http://home.exetel.com.au/kenhambly/ancestors/pictures/devon_princetown_dartmoor_prison.jpg

Stonehenge, Amesbury









http://www.englandtravelpictures.com/England-travel-Stonehenge-LuluP-UK.jpg

M5 Wicker Man, Nr Bristol









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2596090870_647ebb85d6.jpg

Clifton Suspension Bridge, Bristol









http://plus.maths.org/issue40/outerspace/clifton.jpg









http://www.tonyfong.co.uk/images-gallery/clifton-suspension-bridge-basin.jpg


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Birmingham Selfridges 











St James Park Lake










Wembley Stadium










Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## Turbosnail

I'm from Tonbridge in Kent, a small medieval town of around 30,000 people -

Castle - 


Tonbridge Castle by Photo Paul, on Flickr

Tonbridge School - 


Tonbridge School by A.K.Neale, on Flickr

Bridge over the River Medway that runs through the town - 


town bridge by follystone, on Flickr

Tonbridge has two parks - 


Colour and light by ricktoomer, on Flickr

The High Street - 


High Street, Tonbridge by roadscum, on Flickr

Chequers Inn - old pub in town - they used to hang peple here!!


Tonbridge 23 Aug 2009 by austenpj, on Flickr

Penshurst Place in Tonbridge - 


Penshurst Place by magdalena 67, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena

interesting


----------



## ajaaronjoe

St Paul's Cathedral, London








By vgm8383


----------



## ajaaronjoe

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsparrow/


----------

